# Satellite Cities / New Towns



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Every major urban area have satellite cities or new town in them. Satellite cities are defined as smaller municipalities that are near a major city and are part of large urban areas. The difference between them and suburbs is that they have their own municipal governments. 

New Towns on the other hand are newly developed communities which are outside the city. 

HK has several new towns. One of them is Tung Chung which is in Lantau Island near the airport. This new town was developed during the late 90s along with the construction of Chek Lap Kok. Today, it has several private flats, government housing estates and two shopping malls. The town is connected with the highway and the MTR. Most of the people living in Tung Chung work in the airport or are flight attendents.

*Tung Chung, Hong Kong*



















Any new towns / satellite cities around your city?


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah, my city has a few "satellite" cities too.


----------



## forvine (Feb 23, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Most of the people living in Tung Chung work in the airport or are flight attendents.


Are you sure? Tung Chung Looks big to have most of the people working in the airport...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

forvine said:


> Are you sure? Tung Chung Looks big to have most of the people working in the airport...


HK's airport is big as well. Well let's say a big percentage of those who live in Tung Chung work in the airport and surrounding areas like The Regal Airport Hotel and Cathay Pacific.


----------



## pau_p1 (Apr 30, 2004)

here are pictures of the rising Bonifacio Global City in Taguig City in Metro Manila.. this is a new CBD in the making within the metro that promises world-class developments and lifestyle to its residents... big companies are also starting to move into the new office buildings that are being built within...


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Every major urban area have satellite cities or new town in them. Satellite cities are defined as smaller municipalities that are near a major city and are part of *large urban areas*. The difference between them and suburbs is that they have their own municipal governments.
> 
> New Towns on the other hand are newly developed communities which are outside the city.


I suppose it depends on different cultural definitions. Satellite cities can also be surrounding cities, separate to the urban area, but part of the metropolitan area.

New Towns can also fall into the urban area if that expands to encompass it.


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

I'm not sure but i think Almere is also a satellite town of Amsterdam:








1961








1975








1984








1993








2000








2004


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Great pics of Almere! Don't have a big pic from 2006? A lot has already changed sinds 2000. Toch prachtig!


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

I stayed in a satellite city in Seoul it seemed quite nice in terms of looks and everything seemed well kept and modern but the problem was to do anything you had to go into Seoul. This meant a very long subway journey or an equally long drive on jam packed highways


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I had trouble defining what you meant by 




> Every major urban area have satellite cities or new town in them. Satellite cities are defined as smaller municipalities that are near a major city and are part of large urban areas. The difference between them and suburbs is that they have their own municipal governments.


For the Paris metro, every suburb/town/city surrounding Paris has its own independant municipality, as a matter of fact, some of the new towns they developed in the 70's don't have their own municipalities but are made up of the addition of smaller towns.


Five "big" new towns were created, Cergy, Marne-la-vallée, evry, Sénart and Saint quentin en Yvelinne (and some smaller ones, such as Les Ulis, but they are not really considered as new towns)


Evry (south of Paris, sometimes considered as the "worst" of the new towns, as it has a pretty bad reputation, and houses loads of projects, it is neither urban and pedestrian oriented, but neither suburban, really weird)


















some weird architecture










Cergy

(we can see la Défense on the upper right corner of the photo)



























Marne la Vallée (the most dynamic one, to the east of Paris, currently booming, and where Dysneyland is located)






























Saint quentin en Yvelines (where I go to the university  )


They built a mall on the empty land in the picture




















Sénart, the most rural and less developed one




















A lot of the photos for these new towns are outdated though, but it's hard to find some on the net.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

"Satellites" of LA would be Anaheim, Santa Ana, Riverside, San Bernardino, Long Beach.. I guess


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Justme said:


> I suppose it depends on different cultural definitions. Satellite cities can also be surrounding cities, separate to the urban area, but part of the metropolitan area.
> 
> New Towns can also fall into the urban area if that expands to encompass it.


Very true. Suburbs and satellies can both have their own municipal governments as well.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

I think a town can only be "sattelite" if there are no other real developments surrounding the town from the large city it feeds off.

Examples: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=55318&ll=34.560859,-118.127747&spn=1.662426,3.466187&om=1
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=55318&om=1&ll=51.212906,-0.289764&spn=0.632293,1.733093


----------



## datilguy (Jan 18, 2006)

Albuquerque has 4 new sattelite cities being built. Rio West, Mesa del Sol, Quail Ranch and Westland. Not to mention, Albuquerques largest suburb Rio Rancho, was built out of scratch in 1970.


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

grachtengordeldier said:


> Great pics of Almere! Don't have a big pic from 2006? A lot has already changed sinds 2000. Toch prachtig!


Niet dat ik weet, ik ben deze plaatjes ook toevallig tegengekomen bij het googlen naar Almere


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Haha okee dan. 
Merci pour les photos de la banlieue de Paris. C'ést graaaaaand là bas!


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

It's large over there!


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

my area is too small for this... But my capital copenhagen are building a new sattelite city right now.(called ørestaden) its on amager (near the airport)


http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=95462

^^check this tread out to find more infomation ^^


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

virtual said:


> I had trouble defining what you meant by
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Virtual: Very interesting photos and information. I am a little confused though. I know that central Paris, the area that has a population of about 2.2 million and has the Louvre, Eiffel Tower, Left Bank, etc., is a very nice part of metropolitan Paris.

Surrounding this area are the "banlieues" were we have seen rioting in the last few years. These tend to have low-income housing where various poor people live.

Then we have the satellite cities that you have shown photos of above. Most look very well designed and look like really nice places to live.

Is this a correct understanding of the layout of metropolitan Paris? If not, could you give me a better idea of how the metro area is laid out?


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

banlieues and "new towns" are touching each others, they Look nice but some of them have ghetto problems . 

Ghettos made of commieblocks are often close to traditionnal city centers (made in the 19th and before) composed of 3to 7 stories buildings and houses . But not every commieblock area is a ghetto. and not every banlieue has commieblocks. 
plus theires suburbs with modern houses. 

and theire was banlieues with no riots. 

And ... last thing, theire IS traditionnal city centers in some of the new towns, wich developped around villages in some cases



i think i killed you


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> @Virtual: Very interesting photos and information. I am a little confused though. I know that central Paris, the area that has a population of about 2.2 million and has the Louvre, Eiffel Tower, Left Bank, etc., is a very nice part of metropolitan Paris.
> 
> Surrounding this area are the "banlieues" were we have seen rioting in the last few years. These tend to have low-income housing where various poor people live.
> 
> ...



Let me explain it to you this way.

The Paris metro is made of the city of Paris and surrounding independant small municipalities. The ghettos, the "cités" are generaly neighborhoods made of social housing projects in their majority, every city in France in supposed to have to social housing.

But of course some places have much more social housing than others, because of the exclusion policies after the war, a northen inner suburb like Genevillier will have 60% social housing, while wester inner suburb neuilly sur seine will have less than 8%. (the norm today is 20%).

So in theory the "new towns" (which are made of different municipalities) also have their share of social housing.

But you also have to keep in mind that the inner suburbs (those you saw a lot on the media during the riots) as well as others such as le Val fouré in Mantes la Jolie were designed and constructed a decade before the new towns, so architecturaly there are some differences.

But even in the pics I showed there are some projects in which I would advice you to be carefull if you got there, as an example this part of Evry


















with all the weird building is actualy a ghetto 

Or this one in Saint Quentin en Yvelines, 











Edit: I just realised I didn't answer to your question concerning the layout of the city, well it's not really like the US where you have a lot of poor inner city and wealthy suburbs, you have wealthy inner suburbs right next to projects, and it's the same thing in the outer suburbs. 

The general trend is that the north-eastern suburbs, wether inner or outer, generaly have loads of cités, the eastern ones are made of a lot of projects in the inner suburbs and are sort of mixed in the outer ones, south east is mixed, but with the inner suburbs being a bit wealthier, south west is also mixed but getting wealthier, the western suburbs are the wealthiest, wether inner or outer, with some cités here and there, but not a lot, north-west is mixed.

The worst though is to live in isolated cités in the outer suburbs.

So you see it really depends on the areas and there is not really a layer thing.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Very interesting! Thanks Rocky and Virtual.


----------



## eroxo (Feb 16, 2008)

Well in Lisbon we have a lot of satellite cities... Just as an example, Lisbon has aproximatly 560 000 people while it Metropolitan Area population is near 3 million (3 000 000).

There's Amadora, probably the most gritant, with a population of 175 000 with a density of 7,405/km², with mostly ugly building for low-medium class people. (the place is actually so ugly that i couldn't find any picture on web). On the same range there's also Almada (pop. 101 500), but a little more recent.

There's also some cities like Cascais and Sintra (being Sintra an UNESCO World Heritage Site), less dependent from Lisbon but still being, with a more well-endowed population (mainly at the municipality of Cascais, with Estoril among other places), and with a History of it own.

Other places like Oeiras, Loures, Barreiro, Odivelas, Montijo and Seixal are also considered Satellite Cities.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ I stayed in the Cascais/Estoril area when I was last there a few years ago. That's a lovely place, on the beach and quite beautiful. You also have a great suburban train line to Lisbon as it follows the coast pretty much all the way. It did seem urban all the way to Lisbon.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto's satellite cities would be Oshawa (330,000), Hamilton (693,000), Kitchener-Waterloo (451,000), Guelph (127,000), St.Catharine's-Niagara Falls (390,000), Barrie (177,000), Brantford (125,000), Peterborough (117,000), Kawartha Lakes (75,000) and then a long list of smaller ones.

Other larger cities have been already absorbed into Toronto and can not be considered satellite cities.


----------



## Mscraper89 (Feb 14, 2008)

Completely new build city in The Nehterlands: Almere. 

Long ago the city would be located partly under water because where the city is located used to be the Zuiderszee (Southernsea). Because of our "waterworks" we were able to build new land and also new cities on that new land. 





































light green: Old land | Dark green: New land | light orange: Old cities | orange: New cities.




Recently the dutch population has chosen Almere as most ugly city in The Nehterlands. As you can so it has no historical architecture because the city is only 30 years or so old. Now there are more plans to build homes in the water between Almere and Amsterdam.


----------

